# Transfer Express Offers New Low Temp Champ Pro™ Elasti Prints® Numbers for Polyester Uniforms



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stop pulling out your hair trying to screen print on 100% polyester team uniforms. Transfer Express makes it easy with its new Champ Pro™ Elasti Prints® screen-printed number transfers. Featuring a full athletic block typeface, these transfers are specifically designed for heat applying to polyester at a lower temperature to avoid scorching the fabric. 

These specialty heat transfers also stretch with the material so numbers will never look distorted. They come in four sizes: 4 inch, 6 inch, 8 inch, and 10 inch. Colors include white, black, gold, red, royal, and navy. 

Champ Pro™ Elasti Prints have a preprinted grid pattern on the back that makes them easy to align. Application is only one-step for two-color numbers, and they take only 4 seconds to apply.

STAHLS’ Transfer Express Inc. is an innovative company that manufactures custom, heat-applied screen-printed and digital paper transfers, and now decorative adhesive products such as banners, wall graphics, bumper stickers, helmet decals, and more. As the largest manufacturer of custom transfers in the world, STAHLS’ Transfer Express provides a competitive edge to dealers of imprinted sportswear by producing imprinted graphics quickly and with great accuracy. For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

